# Photoshop Sigs/banners



## LoveStory10

Yes please!!! Can you do a sig with these?

Horses name (showname or barn name): Love Story
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): Horse in a million
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):


----------



## ridingismylife2

Here..i hope they are okey


----------



## SorrelHorse

Horses name (showname or barn name): Jesters Cowboy
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): A champion gone rogue
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality): Can you do these?

































Use as many as you want ^^


----------



## ridingismylife2

SorrelHorse, just got your's done


----------



## kiaralitty

oo can u do one for me please? you can choose the pic to use and make is how ever u want. her name is Carmen and my name is Angel.

here is a link to my photos so use can choose another photo tp use if u want .
http://www.horseforum.com/members/12620/album/horses-1258/


----------



## Domino13011

Horses name (showname or barn name) Domino
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality): Any picture in my barn or..this one










sorry its kinda small..so if it doesnt work feel free to use any in my barn. THANKS!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Domino13011 said:


> Horses name (showname or barn name) Domino
> and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality): Any picture in my barn or..this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its kinda small..so if it doesnt work feel free to use any in my barn. THANKS!



I don't see any pic?


----------



## ridingismylife2

kiaralitty said:


> oo can u do one for me please? you can choose the pic to use and make is how ever u want. her name is Carmen and my name is Angel.
> 
> here is a link to my photos so use can choose another photo tp use if u want .
> http://www.horseforum.com/members/12620/album/horses-1258/



Here. 
I hope it's okey.









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4016/4370890236_8ccfbebffc_o.png


----------



## ridingismylife2

Domino13011 said:


> Horses name (showname or barn name) Domino
> and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality): Any picture in my barn or..this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its kinda small..so if it doesnt work feel free to use any in my barn. THANKS!


well...i couldn't use the pic you posted because I can't see it, but I used one of your other pics. I tried a new style on it. 









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4004/4371141692_7bfc5e6153_o.png


----------



## Lottie95

The examples are really good, sorry the last picture isn't very good quality. Use whichever you like 
Horse name: Star


----------



## Lottie95

Found another


----------



## ridingismylife2

Here... hope it's okey...








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4001/4370627681_c81cb7c432_o.png


----------



## BritishReiner

Horses name (showname or barn name): Dream Girl
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): the extraordinary capacity of the horse is to elevate the human spirit (if it fits otherwise never mind)
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality): please use photos in my barn 
my name: Elliot Jackson

also if you have time please could you do one written Elliot Jackson with both of my horses on it. Thanks a lot.

P.S your copper and chrome one is amazing. Where did you learn to use photoshop? Internet tutorials?


----------



## Domino13011

Thank you!! sorry the picture didnt show up


----------



## HeroMyOttb

I love the banners/ sigs 

Name: Hero
Quote: You are my dream come true


----------



## kiaralitty

OH WOW!!! i love mine ... thank you so much ..


----------



## ridingismylife2

BritishReiner said:


> P.S your copper and chrome one is amazing. Where did you learn to use photoshop? Internet tutorials?


thanks  
I just learn from messing around on ps and tutorials. 
Deviantart has great tuts.


----------



## Lottie95

Thanks so much it is great!


----------



## Lottie95

How do I make it bigger? (sorry I'm still new to the forum!)


----------



## lilkitty90

i would love one !! these are really good!
Horses name (showname or barn name): Baby
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): none. but if you think of one you can put it
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):
here are some for you to choose from. choose whichever work and look good together


----------



## Lottie95

BTW how do you make them? If you have photoshop then have you ever used the Magnetic Lassoe? It is the best thing on photoshop! hehe


----------



## ridingismylife2

Lottie95 said:


> BTW how do you make them? If you have photoshop then have you ever used the Magnetic Lassoe? It is the best thing on photoshop! hehe



I use photoshop. Lots and lots of layers and textures  
I just use the normal lasso tool when I need to because i have a tablet which makes it really handy and easy to use.


----------



## ridingismylife2

BritishReiner said:


> Horses name (showname or barn name): Dream Girl
> A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): the extraordinary capacity of the horse is to elevate the human spirit (if it fits otherwise never mind)
> and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality): please use photos in my barn
> my name: Elliot Jackson
> 
> also if you have time please could you do one written Elliot Jackson with both of my horses on it. Thanks a lot.
> 
> P.S your copper and chrome one is amazing. Where did you learn to use photoshop? Internet tutorials?




















http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2717/4376247426_672df1c91f_o.png









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2740/4375854058_a4bf5a66f6_o.png


----------



## BritishReiner

wow! Thank you very much! Amazing as always


----------



## ridingismylife2

HeroMyOttb said:


> I love the banners/ sigs
> 
> Name: Hero
> Quote: You are my dream come true



Here... i hope it's okey 









http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/KailaLouise/Hero.png

I also made an avatar:








http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/KailaLouise/Heroavi.jpg


----------



## HeroMyOttb

ridingismylife2 said:


> Here... i hope it's okey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/KailaLouise/Hero.png
> 
> I also made an avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/KailaLouise/Heroavi.jpg


 
There not showing up :/ but I would love to see them


----------



## ridingismylife2

lilkitty90 said:


> i would love one !! these are really good!
> Horses name (showname or barn name): Baby
> A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): none. but if you think of one you can put it
> and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):
> here are some for you to choose from. choose whichever work and look good together



Here... 








http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/KailaLouise/Sigs/baby.png

I also made an avi:








http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/KailaLouise/Avatars/babyavi.jpg


----------



## ridingismylife2

HeroMyOttb said:


> There not showing up :/ but I would love to see them


hmmm...they're showing for me. 
I'll upload them to my flickr and see if they then show up for you.


----------



## ridingismylife2

HeroMyOttb said:


> There not showing up :/ but I would love to see them



What about now?








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4029/4376897696_bc59baaa6a_o.png









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2800/4376139713_b3412dfce1_o.jpg


----------



## BritishReiner

Yeah they are showing up now


----------



## lilkitty90

oh my goodness!! i love mine!! they are awesome! thank you so much!


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Yes its showing up now!  thankyou so much


----------



## kchfuller

Oh can you do mine? Maybe one with all three horses? If you can only fit 2 then just Miss Action and Pacific Heights please ...

I will put a couple of each horse...

Miss Action (Chestnut)

Pacific Heights (grey)

Brodie (buckskin)

Thanks!


----------



## ridingismylife2

ridingismylife2 said:


> What about now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4029/4376897696_bc59baaa6a_o.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2800/4376139713_b3412dfce1_o.jpg


oops...It dissapeared again xD


----------



## ridingismylife2

kchfuller said:


> Oh can you do mine? Maybe one with all three horses? If you can only fit 2 then just Miss Action and Pacific Heights please ...
> 
> I will put a couple of each horse...
> 
> Miss Action (Chestnut)
> 
> Pacific Heights (grey)
> 
> Brodie (buckskin)
> 
> Thanks!


*
I hope it's okey *








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4047/4380497840_7771b2a831_o.png

*Another version (with slight changes)*








http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/KailaLouise/Sigs/MAPHBversion2.png
*
I also made one of Maddy because I was bored *








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/4380072989_e1f3619907_o.png

*And I also made an avi:*








http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/KailaLouise/Avatars/Maddy.jpg


----------



## kchfuller

thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## kchfuller

um when i try to save it in my signature it won't let me .. am I doing something wrong?


----------



## kchfuller

oh figured it out ... thanks!


----------



## ElizabethM

If you still have time I would love to have a banner for my sig!

This is my mare, Lenore:














































Whichever pictures work for you are good with me!

If you can have some purple/lilac colors in there that would be great!


----------



## BritishReiner

ridingismylife2 said:


> I just use the normal lasso tool when I need to because i have a tablet which makes it really handy and easy to use.


I too have photoshop! What is this tablet and where car I download it?
Thanks


----------



## ridingismylife2

BritishReiner said:


> I too have photoshop! What is this tablet and where car I download it?
> Thanks



A tablet can't be downnloaded. It's a drawing tablet which connects to the computer. Graphics tablet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I have this one: http://www.letsgodigital.org/images/artikelen/71/wacom-bamboo-fun.jpg

It's pretty small and easy to use and I love it.


----------



## BritishReiner

Oh right, my bad 

Have you found any good add-ons for photoshop cs3?


----------



## ridingismylife2

BritishReiner said:


> Oh right, my bad
> 
> Have you found any good add-ons for photoshop cs3?


I just have a bunch of brushes from devianart.  I don't really need anything else.


----------



## jillybean1

ohhhhh yes plz i would love on 

can i have a signiture (the rectangle one?)

with my 3 horses

deputy (bay with star)
rick (bay with blaze)
saxon (pally)


----------



## RedTree

could you do a siggy for me

Horses name (showname or barn name): Buzz
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): Some Friends Do Last
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):


----------



## wordstoasong

Beautiful work! If you have the time that would be awesome.

- Murray (Murphy's Romance)
- I'm a romantic, not crazy
- one
two
three
four

These are my most recent pics of my boy. If you can work with them, that would be cool. Thank you. And surprise me!


----------



## kchfuller

Redtree: do you have leg wraps on your horse as jumping boots?


----------



## RedTree

umm yes I have to use them becuase there soft and he has a wound on the front on his left tendon, the other jumping boots I have seen are for the back of the leg which is no good


----------



## FlyingChanges

Horses name (showname or barn name): Kiss Me Kate
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): I miss you
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality): The chesnut



Horses name (showname or barn name): Trieste
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): My new team mate
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality): The black horse

Could I have an icon of trieste as well as signature
and just a signature for Kate?


----------



## Highball94

Omg ur pics are so good!!!! Could u possibly do one for me??  
Horse's name: Highball
Quote/phrase: (anything or nothing, I dont mind)
Pics:










dont know how to put the photos on properly =S


----------



## HowClever

Can I pretty please have a signature?

Horses name (showname or barn name): How Clever
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): Soul Mate
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):


----------



## LoveStory10

Can you do one more for me?

Me and Love Story:


----------



## Highball94

Hi, found out u cant see the pics, so I'll attach em instead 

Any of these photos would be great, I dont mind which ones. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Highball94

Oh, banner please =]


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'll get to these whe ni have more time.  I'm starting today.


----------



## ridingismylife2

ElizabethM said:


> If you still have time I would love to have a banner for my sig!
> 
> This is my mare, Lenore:
> 
> 
> Whichever pictures work for you are good with me!
> 
> If you can have some purple/lilac colors in there that would be great!


Sorry it took so long. 
Here...Hope it's okey


----------



## ridingismylife2

Highball94 said:


> Oh, banner please =]


I hope this is okey. 
I wanted to try something else so if you don't like it I can make another one when I've done everyone elses.


----------



## Highball94

I love it!!  thanks!!


----------



## ridingismylife2

HowClever said:


> Can I pretty please have a signature?
> 
> Horses name (showname or barn name): How Clever
> A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): Soul Mate
> and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):


----------



## HowClever

oh wow! its beautiful! thank you


----------



## ridingismylife2

LoveStory10 said:


> Can you do one more for me?
> 
> Me and Love Story:
> View attachment 26847



here 









http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/KailaLouise/Sigs/LoveStory.png?t=1269174804


----------



## apc11196

*Photoshop Sigs*

Al Capony
He may be tiny, but he is The Criminal


----------



## apc11196

woops sorry! i meant to post this as a new thread and can't figure out how to delete this. im such a goof!


----------



## apc11196

disregard that last post im so sorry. lol

here are the pics


----------



## ridingismylife2

jillybean1 said:


> ohhhhh yes plz i would love on
> 
> can i have a signiture (the rectangle one?)
> 
> with my 3 horses
> 
> deputy (bay with star)
> rick (bay with blaze)
> saxon (pally)



Here


----------



## ridingismylife2

RedTree said:


> could you do a siggy for me
> 
> Horses name (showname or barn name): Buzz
> A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): Some Friends Do Last
> and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):



Here


----------



## equiniphile

Hope you're still taking requests! Here's my boy Arthur, full name Sir Arthur. He's a 21-yr old Paso Fino gelding. Use whichever name looks best; Arthur or Sir Arthur. You can choose between any of these pics.....if they have more than one horse in them, just the chestnut horse. Thanks! If the pic has me in it as well you can leave me in it if it looks alright. If it doesn't please take me out haha! For a quote....either "In riding a horse, we borrow freedom" or "There is no secret so close as that between a rider and his horse"

http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA%20my%20pets/MOV01983-1.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/Artie-1.png 
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/pic2.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/pic10.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/pic3.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/pic5.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/pic8.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/DSC01578.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/DSC01573.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/21a3c9fe.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/18.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/again4.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/Image6.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/pic6.jpg

Sorry I had a tough time of narrowing it down xD


----------



## ridingismylife2

yep 
It'll just take a while because I still have quit a few to do.


----------



## equiniphile

Okay that's fine


----------



## ridingismylife2

wordstoasong said:


> Beautiful work! If you have the time that would be awesome.
> 
> - Murray (Murphy's Romance)
> - I'm a romantic, not crazy
> - one
> two
> three
> four
> 
> These are my most recent pics of my boy. If you can work with them, that would be cool. Thank you. And surprise me!











http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/KailaLouise/Murray.png?t=1270317478


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Horses name (showname or barn name): Patches
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): Even the wrong words seem to rhyme
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):


----------



## FlyingChanges

Hi! Can I Have One Of My Horse Lola? 

Use Any Of These, Surprise Me =)

Sig And Icon? Please =) If You Do Icons

Phrase: Her Name Was Lola, She Was A Show Girl

Name: Lola

Thank You =)


----------



## equiniphile

FlyingChanges said:


> Hi! Can I Have One Of My Horse Lola?
> 
> Use Any Of These, Surprise Me =)
> 
> Sig And Icon? Please =) If You Do Icons
> 
> Phrase: Her Name Was Lola, She Was A Show Girl
> 
> Name: Lola
> 
> Thank You =)


Lol my mom's boyfriend has an OTTB mare named Lola that he uses for polo that looks almost identical to yours!


----------



## livelovedobbin

Ohh my lanta pleasee make me one!  
Horses name (showname or barn name): Dobbin
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): people tink it's holding on that makes you stronger, but sometimes it's letting go
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):


----------



## livelovedobbin

Ohh my lanta pleasee make me one!  
Horses name (showname or barn name): Dobbin
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): people think it's holding on that makes you stronger, but sometimes it's letting go.
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):


----------



## FlyingChanges

equiniphile said:


> Lol my mom's boyfriend has an OTTB mare named Lola that he uses for polo that looks almost identical to yours!


Aww Cool!


----------



## Smarby

I would love a signature, if you wouldn't mind! 

Horses name (showname or barn name): Dougal

A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): 
There’s so many wars we fought,
There’s so many things we’re not,
But with what we have,
I promise you that we’re marching on.

Pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):


































Thank you very much!


----------



## Five Furlongs

Horses name (showname or barn name): Her barn name is Lena and Her show name is Reylena, use whichever youd like 
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional):
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):








































Thanks so much


----------



## wordstoasong

ridingismylife2 said:


> http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/KailaLouise/Murray.png?t=1270317478


Thank you very much!


----------



## icyhorse

If you want you can make me a banner. With these pictures =)


----------



## ridingismylife2

FlyingChanges said:


> Horses name (showname or barn name): Kiss Me Kate
> A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): I miss you
> and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality): The chesnut
> 
> Horses name (showname or barn name): Trieste
> A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): My new team mate
> and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality): The black horse
> 
> Could I have an icon of trieste as well as signature
> and just a signature for Kate?


Sorry it took so long... I'm just now getting back into making these.

Trieste:
Avi:








http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/KailaLouise/triesteavi.jpg?t=1273652982

Sig:








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3585/4599687280_b12514043b_o.jpg

Kiss Me Kate:
sig:








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3042/4600320811_56bcc4d5a3_o.png


----------



## RedTree

thankyou soo much for mine


----------



## ridingismylife2

apc11196 said:


> Al Capony
> He may be tiny, but he is The Criminal




Sorry it took so long. 








http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/KailaLouise/Sigs/AlCapony.jpg?t=1273679222


----------



## ridingismylife2

equiniphile said:


> Hope you're still taking requests! Here's my boy Arthur, full name Sir Arthur. He's a 21-yr old Paso Fino gelding. Use whichever name looks best; Arthur or Sir Arthur. You can choose between any of these pics.....if they have more than one horse in them, just the chestnut horse. Thanks! If the pic has me in it as well you can leave me in it if it looks alright. If it doesn't please take me out haha! For a quote....either "In riding a horse, we borrow freedom" or "There is no secret so close as that between a rider and his horse"


Sorry it took so long. 









http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/KailaLouise/Sigs/Arthur.jpg?t=1273682241


----------



## equiniphile

Thank you, I love it! Would it be terribly greedy to ask for one of my new OTTB mare, Molly's Cat?

AAA Molly pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket


----------



## ridingismylife2

TheRoughrider21 said:


> Horses name (showname or barn name): Patches
> A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): Even the wrong words seem to rhyme
> and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):











http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/KailaLouise/Sigs/Patches.jpg?t=1273686610


----------



## ridingismylife2

equiniphile said:


> Thank you, I love it! Would it be terribly greedy to ask for one of my new OTTB mare, Molly's Cat?
> 
> AAA Molly pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket



Of course not.  I'm having fun making them


----------



## equiniphile

Thanks! For a quote...Just choose something that fits a speed deamon =)
The only pics out of the ones where she's being ridden that are of me are the ones in the indoor arena. The others are of her trainer


----------



## ridingismylife2

FlyingChanges said:


> Hi! Can I Have One Of My Horse Lola?
> 
> Use Any Of These, Surprise Me =)
> 
> Sig And Icon? Please =) If You Do Icons
> 
> Phrase: Her Name Was Lola, She Was A Show Girl
> 
> Name: Lola
> 
> Thank You =)



Sig:








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3368/4602077418_4783484618_o.jpg

Avi:








http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/KailaLouise/Avatars/lolaavi.jpg?t=1273690532


----------



## ridingismylife2

livelovedobbin said:


> Ohh my lanta pleasee make me one!
> Horses name (showname or barn name): Dobbin
> A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): people tink it's holding on that makes you stronger, but sometimes it's letting go
> and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):











http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3592/4602340226_b9e820e4ea_o.jpg


----------



## ridingismylife2

Smarby said:


> I would love a signature, if you wouldn't mind!
> 
> Horses name (showname or barn name): Dougal
> 
> A phrase/quote/sentence (optional):
> There’s so many wars we fought,
> There’s so many things we’re not,
> But with what we have,
> I promise you that we’re marching on.
> 
> Pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):
> Thank you very much!


----------



## Indyhorse

Wow, you do really, really beautiful work! All of these sigs/avis are lovely. Are you still taking requests? I'd love to get one of my guys, but how many horses can you fit on one siggy *lol* Maybe I'd need two haha. Let me know if you are still taking requests, and I'll post info/pics. Otherwise I'm happy to wait a while if you're backed up.


----------



## armydogs

are you still taking requests? you do an excellent job, and i would love to have a siggy or background.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Yepp, still taking requests  
Post away!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Five Furlongs said:


> Horses name (showname or barn name): Her barn name is Lena and Her show name is Reylena, use whichever youd like
> A phrase/quote/sentence (optional):
> and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):
> Thanks so much











Flickr Photo Download: reylena


----------



## armydogs

Horses name (showname or barn name):Bo (white horse) Nakita (chestnut horse)
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional):All our dreams can come true, if we have the courage to pursue them. 
color scheme: neutral or purple
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):


----------



## ridingismylife2

icyhorse said:


> If you want you can make me a banner. With these pictures =)



Here's one...I'm trying to make one with the other pic, but it's hard to work with because it's so blurry. Do you have any better pics?









Flickr Photo Download: Blakkur


----------



## Indyhorse

ridingismylife2 said:


> Yepp, still taking requests
> Post away!


Thanks! I'd like to request two, if it's possible and you have the time. 

The first one, if it can be done, can we have 4 horses on it? Will they all fit? Just headshots will do. Don't need to reserve room for the name, though if you can fit "The Draft Pack" on there somewhere it would be cute 

Pics for that one:







































And for the second one:

Horses name (showname or barn name): Misty
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): "Love is something more stern and splendid than mere kindness."




















​


----------



## ridingismylife2

equiniphile said:


> Thank you, I love it! Would it be terribly greedy to ask for one of my new OTTB mare, Molly's Cat?
> 
> AAA Molly pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket



I couldn't think of a good quote, so I just used a random one...








http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af342/KailaLouise/Sigs/Mollyscat.jpg?t=1273776305


----------



## equiniphile

WOW that's my favorite on this thread! Thanks!!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

May I get one with Cinny please??


----------



## Lucifer

Amazing work!
Can you make one for me please?


----------



## wild_spot

I would love it if you could do me a sig of Latte, in the style of these two:























Name: Latte
Slogan: The Devil Pony... (Don't have to use it if it doesn't fit)
Pic:


----------



## peppyrox

Would love it if you could make one of me and Jack!!! 

Horses name (showname or barn name): Wolfman Jack
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): My Gentle Giant
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):

SOrry, photos didn't come.. will post them now..


----------



## peppyrox

Would love it if you could make one of me and Jack!!! You can crop them and do whatever you want with them

Horses name (showname or barn name): Wolfman Jack
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): My Gentle Giant
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):


----------



## ridingismylife2

I won't be able to do any for a while now because I have exam week but summer holiday starts next week Sat. so I'll have time then.


----------



## Indyhorse

No worries, no rush.  Good luck on your exams!


----------



## Smarby

ridingismylife2 said:


>


Thank you, it's lovely!


----------



## ridingismylife2

armydogs said:


> Horses name (showname or barn name):Bo (white horse) Nakita (chestnut horse)
> A phrase/quote/sentence (optional):All our dreams can come true, if we have the courage to pursue them.
> color scheme: neutral or purple
> and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):


I only made it with Bo because the pics of Nakita were not the best to work with.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/loveequestrianlove/4650423810/sizes/l/





Indyhorse said:


> Thanks! I'd like to request two, if it's possible and you have the time.
> 
> The first one, if it can be done, can we have 4 horses on it? Will they all fit? Just headshots will do. Don't need to reserve room for the name, though if you can fit "The Draft Pack" on there somewhere it would be cute
> 
> Pics for that one:
> And for the second one:
> 
> Horses name (showname or barn name): Misty
> A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): "Love is something more stern and splendid than mere kindness."











http://www.flickr.com/photos/loveequestrianlove/4655639069/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/loveequestrianlove/4655638821/sizes/l/




Cinnys Whinny said:


> May I get one with Cinny please??


I really like how this turned out 








Flickr Photo Download: Cinny




Lucifer said:


> Amazing work!
> Can you make one for me please?











http://www.flickr.com/photos/loveequestrianlove/4650762387/sizes/l/in/set-72157619432286303/


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Hey I was wondering if you could make me one...no rush though. =)

Horses name (showname or barn name): Patches
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): ~everytime you turn around~
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

ridingismylife2 said:


> I really like how this turned out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flickr Photo Download: Cinny


OMG it's BEAUTIFUL. Thank you soooo much!!!!


----------



## armydogs

ridingismylife2 said:


> I only made it with Bo because the pics of Nakita were not the best to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/loveequestrianlove/4650423810/sizes/l/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love it. thank you so much. my husband likes it too, and thats saying something. he doesnt like a lot of this girly stuff that i like.


----------



## ridingismylife2

haha 
Thanks!


----------



## Indyhorse

ridingismylife2 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/loveequestrianlove/4650423810/sizes/l/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/loveequestrianlove/4655639069/sizes/l/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/loveequestrianlove/4655638821/sizes/l/


LOVE them, thank you so very much! Now to figure how to save them *l*

I hope your exams went well!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Indyhorse said:


> LOVE them, thank you so very much! Now to figure how to save them *l*
> 
> I hope your exams went well!


They went ok. My geography exam was the hardest and I probably failed xD


----------



## ridingismylife2

wild_spot said:


> I would love it if you could do me a sig of Latte, in the style of these two:
> 
> Name: Latte
> Slogan: The Devil Pony... (Don't have to use it if it doesn't fit)
> Pic:


----------



## ridingismylife2

peppyrox said:


> Would love it if you could make one of me and Jack!!! You can crop them and do whatever you want with them
> 
> Horses name (showname or barn name): Wolfman Jack
> A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): My Gentle Giant
> and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):


----------



## ridingismylife2

TheRoughrider21 said:


> Hey I was wondering if you could make me one...no rush though. =)
> 
> Horses name (showname or barn name): Patches
> A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): ~everytime you turn around~
> and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm still taking more requests!


----------



## beauforever23

Horses name (showname or barn name): Beau Bear
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): we come from 2 different places but in my eyes your just from my world 
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):


----------



## ridingismylife2

beauforever23 said:


> Horses name (showname or barn name): Beau Bear
> A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): we come from 2 different places but in my eyes your just from my world
> and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):


----------



## ridingismylife2

Still taking requests! 
*I'm boreeedddd and have nothing to do!  *


----------



## beauforever23

awww thank you  it came out great


----------



## wild_spot

Thank you, it's wonderful - You are very talented!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Thank you


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Ugh! I would post pics but my computer just recently got a virus and we had to pretty much erase everything.. If you want you could take one from my barn. Don't think there are very many good ones though. If you do one from my barn, the big guy is dozer and the little guy is bart. I have no idea for quotes so you can do whatever you want.
But you don't have to because it is kind of asking a lot.


----------



## ISAgirl

wow thats excellent what you do


----------



## ridingismylife2

ISAgirl said:


> wow thats excellent what you do



Thanks


----------



## ridingismylife2

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Ugh! I would post pics but my computer just recently got a virus and we had to pretty much erase everything.. If you want you could take one from my barn. Don't think there are very many good ones though. If you do one from my barn, the big guy is dozer and the little guy is bart. I have no idea for quotes so you can do whatever you want.
> But you don't have to because it is kind of asking a lot.



Made one of Dozer


----------



## Waybueno

omg Id lvoe one of my gelding Twinkie! and have is say"my world" underneath his name....only if you have time id sure appreciate it :]









































Sorry for the mass of pics XD


----------



## ridingismylife2

Will get to it after I've made a few for some people on another forum 
Great pictures! Will be fun to edit!


----------



## Waybueno

Yay I cant wait :]
Thanks!


----------



## ToHotToTrot

Raven
My sweet black bird


































Thanks!


----------



## SouthernComfort

May I please have one?


----------



## HeySoulSister

Where do you make your banners/avatars?


----------



## ridingismylife2

I make them with photoshop.


----------



## A knack for horses

Can you make one for me please?
Her name is Annie.
I know the second pic is small, but I didn't know if you could work with it or not. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Waybueno said:


> omg Id lvoe one of my gelding Twinkie! and have is say"my world" underneath his name....only if you have time id sure appreciate it :]
> 
> Sorry for the mass of pics XD



Sorry it took so long 









Flickr Photo Download: Twinkie


----------



## HeySoulSister

Horses name (showname or barn name): Dixie
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): You're a dream come true
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality): These two Oh, and can it have like colors? By that I mean a different backround then it already has? Like the one's in your example.
















And if you have time can you make and avvie that goes with it? It can just say Dixie.
But if you don't have time, or just don't feel like it, that's totally alright with me xD


----------



## Waybueno

ridingismylife2 said:


> Sorry it took so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flickr Photo Download: Twinkie



Omg thanks so much!!!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Horses name (showname or barn name): Lakota
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): You are the only exception
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality):


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

I'd love it if you could make me one!

His name is Shadow

http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/arena-1.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/melly_0002.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/100_4890.jpg


----------



## KodeeLuver

Can you make me one plz you can pick the picture(s) hos name is Kodee mine is Kamryn
































thank you


----------



## goodcallsenator

Horse name: Good Call
Quote: Kiss me goodbye, I'm defying gravity 



























Cheers


----------



## KodeeLuver

can you make me one with these pictures and have it say Kodee and also say Live Love Laugh RIDE??
























and try to cut me out as much as you can please


----------



## wordstoasong

Beautiful work as always! I would like to make 2 requests, but if that is too greedy, then the 1st one is good. Thank you very much!

Horses name (showname or barn name): Archy
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): In dreams, we enter a world that's entirely our own. -- Albus Dumbledore
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality): 
One 
two 
three

Horses name (showname or barn name): Murray and Archy
A phrase/quote/sentence (optional): Some people care too much, I think it's called love.
-- Winnie the Pooh
and pictures (clear/medium-large/good quality): 
Mur:
One 
two 

Arch:
three
four


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

If you wouldn't mind doing another one I would love one with Fay and Nesreen.
Fay is the feabitten older mare and Nesreen is the yearling!
Thank you!


----------



## ridingismylife2

I won't be able to make them fir a while because my computer died, but when it works I'll make them 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

